# Right Click Won't Work



## R4L (Jan 26, 2009)

When I try to right click, either at the taskbar or on the desktop, I'm unable to get the various menu when you right click at either location. I'm not sure if it was disable, if that's even possible. I already went under the mouse section at the control panel, but I couldn't find anything about the right click. Any suggestions would help. Appreciate you reading the post.


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you try left click to see if the menus come up and somehow the settings got reversed so it is for left handers?


----------



## R4L (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks ngrome, for the reply. The left click is weird, sometimes the menu that should appear for a right click show up, sometimes not. Maybe, we should give that a try, how can i change those settings?


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

R4L said:


> Thanks ngrome, for the reply. The left click is weird, sometimes the menu that should appear for a right click show up, sometimes not. Maybe, we should give that a try, how can i change those settings?


Go to Control Panel, switch to Classic View if you don't have it, then click on Mouse and either check or uncheck the box (do the opposite of what's currently shown) next to Switch primary and secondary functions, under Button Configuration.


----------



## R4L (Jan 26, 2009)

I tried your suggestion, however it didn't resolve. Some more info that might help: at times, when moving the mouse, the menu will open up on its own.


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, have you tried a different mouse to see if it's just the mouse, or the operating system? Is it a AT mouse or USB mouse? A mouse can be had for as low as $5 these days. With another mouse, and you get the same results, maybe you have a virus or a problem with your operating system.


----------



## R4L (Jan 26, 2009)

Ngrome, sorry for the delay. Yes, I tried a different mouse and the left click menus returned. I never thought the left side could go bad before the right since I mainly use the right side. By the way, what's an AT mouse??? Once again, thanks for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

R4L said:


> Ngrome, sorry for the delay. Yes, I tried a different mouse and the left click menus returned. I never thought the left side could go bad before the right since I mainly use the right side. By the way, what's an AT mouse??? Once again, thanks for all your help and suggestions.


AT mouse is the old round style plug, you must be young, LOL :grin:


----------

